# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Как заставить USB-девайс работать на кабеле более 10метров

## vitall777

Доброго время суток! 
Так сложилось, что я живу в Приморском крае, где есть тигры, женшень, чистый воздух, но нет нормального интернета и человеческой сотовой связи.На данный момент пользуюсь USB-модемом МТС, но нормальнлго безлимитного тарифа у этого оператора нет. Приобрел симку АКОС с безлимитом, только вот связь оказалась некудышная. Сотовым телефоном отыскал где лучший прием, а лучший прием оказалмя на растоянии от компьютера на 15 метров.Купил три USB-переходника по 5м, подключил, но только вот модем почему-то не хочет так работать, походу из-за длинного шнура теряются вольты
Подскажите пожайлуста можно ли решить какнибудь эту проблему или я зря выкинул две штуки рублей за этот долбаный АКОС?

----------


## alex32f

шнур с усилителем сигнала вроде существует

----------


## Cheechako

> ...можно ли решить какнибудь эту проблему...


Первое, что приходит в голову - внешняя антенна (может быть, придётся заменить модем); на эту тему можно найти очень много, например:
"...Если 3G всё же «добивает» до вашего жилища, но коннект то есть, то нет – стабильную связь получить можно. К примеру, в моём доме на втором этаже 3G ловится, тогда как на первом – нет. После небольшого апгрейда сеть 3G стала ловиться на ура и на первом этаже. О том, как научить гаджет видеть сеть 3G с помощью собранной из подручных материалов антенны, мы и расскажем в этой статье..."
"По шкале модема уровень 4 черточки. До  вышки 7 км!!!..."
 "Некоторые модели модемов имеют специальный разъем для внешней антенны. Продаются отдельно gsm антенны по разным ценам: от 250 рублей до 2-3 тысяч рублей. Давайте обсудим антенны, модели антенн, модели модемов, имеющих соответствующий разъем. Как влияет антенна на качество сигнала, скорость и стабильность..." и т.п.
По слухам (у самого руки пока не доходят), самодельная антенна может существенно улучшить приём (при затрате 10 минут времени и стоимости на порядок дешевле "фирменной" :)).

----------


## vitall777

Ухты!!! будем пробовать, спасибо!!
А всетаки может есть способ подать ток на USB-порт, куда подключен модем больше чем 500мА, мож в этом случае он заработает?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...есть способ...


Есть :good:
"Удлинитель/усилитель/extender, USB 1.1, 60 метр...Розн: 2,340.45 руб."
"Компания Geffen представила удлинитель USB-500, с помощью которого можно пользоваться USB-периферией на удалении до полукилометра от компьютера. Штатно USB предусматривает работу на расстоянии не более *5,3*м....можно пользоваться... четырьмя USB-устройствами на расстоянии в *530м*. Оптоволоконный кабель в комплект не входит придется докупить 350 метров самому, а сам комплект стоит всего ничего - 949$."
Кроме того, "«ОМИКС» — Активный *USB 1.1* удлинитель до 30 метров...Цена 800 руб." - похоже, что для достаточно медленных устройств.

----------

